# Add Turkish



## seth (Dec 19, 2022)

@Alexanderr


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 20, 2022)

How many Turkish people are there here?


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 20, 2022)

We have a German subforum for turkish people already.  



Alexanderr said:


> How many Turkish people are there here?


Probably more than you think. Apparently Turkish women are some of the most selective and uppity in the world. They think their own men are horrifying. I have a turkish friend who always rants about it, plus they are always looking for ways to get German women since their own hate them


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 20, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> We have a German subforum for turkish people already.
> 
> 
> Probably more than you think. Apparently Turkish women are some of the most selective and uppity in the world. They think their own men are horrifying. I have a turkish friend who always rants about it, plus they are always looking for ways to get German women since their own hate them


u need to be a bbc (big balkan cock) in turkey in order to slay.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 20, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> We have a German subforum for turkish people already.
> 
> 
> Probably more than you think. Apparently Turkish women are some of the most selective and uppity in the world. They think their own men are horrifying. I have a turkish friend who always rants about it, plus they are always looking for ways to get German women since their own hate them


----------



## seth (Dec 21, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> How many Turkish people are there here?


i see at least another one everyday cant you see the ips


----------



## seth (Dec 21, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> We have a German subforum for turkish people already.
> 
> 
> Probably more than you think. Apparently Turkish women are some of the most selective and uppity in the world. They think their own men are horrifying. I have a turkish friend who always rants about it, plus they are always looking for ways to get German women since their own hate them


yeah hypergamy is even worse here the average height is 5’9-10 but you’re invisible if you’re under 180cm unless you are a gigachad


----------



## mewcoper (Dec 25, 2022)

seth said:


> yeah hypergamy is even worse here the average height is 5’9-10 but you’re invisible if you’re under 180cm unless you are a gigachad


Turkey is incel hell, i know 30+ guys who never even touch the woman, it's brutal. I know a guy who lost his v card at 27 but looks chadlite. There is something awkward in Turkey it's not all about looks you need more than that i think.


----------



## mewcoper (Dec 25, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> How many Turkish people are there here?


50 - 100 i think, how much people needed for subforum ?


----------



## Kycx (Dec 25, 2022)

mewcoper said:


> Turkey is incel hell, i know 30+ guys who never even touch the woman, it's brutal. I know a guy who lost his v card at 27 but looks chadlite. There is something awkward in Turkey it's not all about looks you need more than that i think.


You need to have everything.Even in some cases, Popularity and status are way important than looks and height.
You can see chadlite virgins and LTN slayers.That is because turkish foids are bad when it comes to choice a bf.They don't care the looks unless your looks in top 5%.Turkish foids only care what other foids think about their boyfriend so if you are in social circle you need other females approval.Most turkish men have 0 value in female society due to lack of social activity,popularity and ofc looks.

The ones who get girlfriend are just some lucky normies.Just be lucky normie that is it.


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 25, 2022)

I don't like Turks, they're a dirty people occupying rightful Byzantine land.


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Dec 25, 2022)

Kycx said:


> You need to have everything.Even in some cases, Popularity and status are way important than looks and height.
> You can see chadlite virgins and LTN slayers.That is because turkish foids are bad when it comes to choice a bf.They don't care the looks unless your looks in top 5%.Turkish foids only care what other foids think about their boyfriend so if you are in social circle you need other females approval.Most turkish men have 0 value in female society due to lack of social activity,popularity and ofc looks.
> 
> The ones who get girlfriend are just some lucky normies.Just be lucky normie that is it.


True asf. My tinder results in south africa and turkey is DRASTICALLY different. Tinder matches in Turkey is 30-40 WEEKLY, while in South Africa its 99+ over a fucking DAY. Turkish women only love thugmaxxed kurdish monkeys, tiktokmaxxed iqcels, or moneymaxxed truecels/normies.


----------



## beypazarisoda0 (Dec 25, 2022)

Some of the slayers in Turkey

Tallfags:





Thugmaxxed drugmoney or fathermoneycels 












Ultra cringe prettyboyishcels





There are so many prettyboyishcels in tiktok but i just couldn't find now


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## hormonetherapy (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## seth (Dec 25, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> True asf. My tinder results in south africa and turkey is DRASTICALLY different. Tinder matches in Turkey is 30-40 WEEKLY, while in South Africa its 99+ over a fucking DAY. Turkish women only love thugmaxxed kurdish monkeys, tiktokmaxxed iqcels, or moneymaxxed truecels/normies.





Kycx said:


> You need to have everything.Even in some cases, Popularity and status are way important than looks and height.
> You can see chadlite virgins and LTN slayers.That is because turkish foids are bad when it comes to choice a bf.They don't care the looks unless your looks in top 5%.Turkish foids only care what other foids think about their boyfriend so if you are in social circle you need other females approval.Most turkish men have 0 value in female society due to lack of social activity,popularity and ofc looks.
> 
> The ones who get girlfriend are just some lucky normies.Just be lucky normie that is it.



nah they care about looks as well but statusmaxxing is legit if you are a tall normie


----------



## Kycx (Dec 25, 2022)

seth said:


> nah they care about looks as well but statusmaxxing is legit if you are a tall normie


Only if you are in top 10%.T foids literally disgust 90% of male population.
anything below Chadlite is ugly for them


----------



## hiwasuwor (Dec 25, 2022)

Biggest chad in turkey


----------



## beypazaripilled (Dec 31, 2022)

We really do need a Turkish subforum, I really do struggle with english


----------



## brea (Jan 1, 2023)

Is there natural body building show in turkey?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jan 1, 2023)

Turkish women are made for big jewish cock.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 1, 2023)

Your pleas have been heard and it'll be introduced very soon


----------



## seth (Monday at 12:24 PM)

Alexanderr said:


> Your pleas have been heard and it'll be introduced very soon


thanks


----------



## seth (Monday at 12:25 PM)

David Rothschild said:


> Turkish women are made for big jewish cock.


they are made for big black cock just like every other women


----------



## David Rothschild (Monday at 12:27 PM)

seth said:


> they are made for big black cock just like every other women


Every women is made for big jewish cock, goy


----------



## seth (Monday at 12:40 PM)

brea said:


> Is there natural body building show in turkey?


idk


----------



## blackpillerguy (Yesterday at 2:58 AM)

Turkish women are hypergamic monsters


----------



## seth (Yesterday at 4:28 AM)

blackpillerguy said:


> Turkish women are hypergamic monsters


are you turkish as well


----------



## blackpillerguy (Yesterday at 4:31 AM)

seth said:


> are you turkish as well


Yes.


----------

